# New Flapper Episode



## mrflapper (Apr 12, 2006)

There's a new webisode on Flapper's site, but I'm afraid it's not a very happy one.




http://mrflapper.com/080128.htm

Quacks,

Tiff


----------



## maryjane (Jul 15, 2006)

Oh, that is quite sad. Riley was such a sweetheart. I'm glad you and Flapper and crowd have each other to comfort each other during this sad time.


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

I am so sorry for your loss. You gave him such a wonderful home in his last years. So sad he had to go too soon.

Reti


----------



## naturegirl (Nov 7, 2005)

What a cutie! I am very sorry for your loss. I hope over time it will heal your broken heart. Again I am sorry.


Cindy


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

Tiff, I am so very sorry that Riley passed away. Tell Flapper I hope he is feeling lots better and that he is well loved.


----------



## Whitefeather (Sep 2, 2002)

When I spotted the thread tiitle "New Flapper Episode' I couldn't get there fast enough.  

The first picture, however, set the scene for tears.  
My sincere condolences to you on the passing of Riley Roo.  
Such a beautiful little pooch. 

I am so glad to hear Flapper recovered from his incident.

I hope you are all doing well & continue to do so.  

Cindy


----------



## Dezirrae (Oct 6, 2007)

I'm so sorry to read about Riley Tiffany - my heart goes out to you. I photos you've posted of him are wonderful - the black and white picture really seems to show his precious personality... how sweet.

Somehow I've missed the Mr. Flapper story and am scrolling through your web site now. I can see I've got some good reading material (which is wonderful for a rainy day like today). Gonna grab my java and curl up with a good computer screen  I'm so glad to read that Flapper is feeling better. Eddie's a real cutie too of course!

You really have some stunning photographs - every detail is so clear and the lighting is just perfect! I can see I'm going to enjoy looking at your full site 

Again, I'm so sorry about Riley passing - he knows he was very very loved {{{comforting hugs}}}


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Tiff,

I am so very sorry for the loss of Riley. She was, indeed, a very special dog. I was glad to see that Flapper is feeling better and got his french fry treats!

Terry


----------



## Lin Hansen (Jan 9, 2004)

Tiff, so sorry about Riley. Poor baby.
Glad that Flapper is okay.

Linda


----------



## Rooster2312 (Mar 8, 2006)

So sorry to hear about poor Riley . She was such a beautiful girl.

Glad to hear that Flapper is feeling much better!

Hugs to you,

Lindi


----------



## mrflapper (Apr 12, 2006)

*sincere thanks*

Thank you very much for the words of support. 

It's great to be among friends.

Quacks,

Tiff


----------



## Feather (Dec 8, 2005)

Riley will be missed. She was such a good duck dog.


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

YIKES! I, too, was like Cindy when I saw another Mr. Flapper episode, UNTIL I saw the "frown" before the thread name....

I am so sorry for your loss, Tiff...Riley certainly had a wonderful life with you...such a loved doggie!

Squeaks and I send our heartfelt condolences and hope these words will be of comfort:

*As long as hearts
remember,

As long as hearts
still care,

We never part with 
those we love,

They are with us
everywhere...*

We are also DELIGHTED that Mr. Flapper is up to his old tricks!! We love you, Mr. Flapper...you keep everyone in line now, y'hear?

Love, Hugs and Scritches

Shi & Squeaks


----------



## TerriB (Nov 16, 2003)

So sorry to learn of the passing of your sweet Riley! My condolences on the loss of this gentle old soul. You added several wonderful years to his life. The video of him chasing the laser light is a hoot!

So glad that Mr Flapper is feeling better. He certainly has matured into a very handsome bird! Eddie is so lucky to get escorted to his new home. Bet you appreciate the (relatively) quieter voices of your resident birds after spending time with a call duck.


----------



## theAussie (Jun 3, 2007)

I'm so very sorry about your very beautiful dog passing - I lost my darling dog recently and I know how much it hurts and what a stunning, beautiful adorable dog it was.


----------

